# Ellie's 1st Sailfish



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

We were fortunate enough to make it offshore again on Saturday. We've got to pick and choose our days to take the 20 ft cc out there. Well, third time offshore in the new boat proved to be a charm. We kinda got a late start and didn't get the boat wet until almost 7:00. Ran straight offshore to the SSE; seas were 2-3 foot rollers. Not bad at all. For the most part it was a slow day trolling. We couldn't find any weedlines or rips out to 36 miles. The only birds that we saw were on schools of small BFT. Had a really good wahoo eat a small lure right behind the prop wash, but it bit the mono leader. 

On the troll back in, as soon as we crossed the edge, we had a couple sailfish bites. 1st one came up in the wash and knocked a lure around a little bit then left. Then about 3 minutes later, another came up on a naked hoo. I freespooled it back, set the hook and handed the rod to my wife. Ellie did a great job fighting her first sailfish on a20 international. I drove the boat, then leadered the fish (a little tricky with a 2 person crew). We got a few pictures and released it. I don't know who was more excited, her or I. 

On the run in we crossed an amazing weedline running N/S. We were in 100' of water and it was around 4:00, so we really didn't have time to follow it back out. Caughtsome schoolies and went to the house. 

Headed out:










Ellie fighting the sail:



















Good size Atlantic Sailfish:









































































Bailing some fish to eat:



















Heading in:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrates on the sailfish. What a weekend it turned out to be. Did she take a swim? Gene


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

> *recess (10/12/2009)*Congrates on the sailfish. What a weekend it turned out to be. Did she take a swim? Gene


No, I just couldn't do it.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Tim, Thirty five years ago Nona (my wife)caught her fist Blue while I was station in Hawaii. She took a swim then and we are still married, they get over it (after a LONG while) cogrates again to the misses and crew. LOL. Gene


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

LOL. And thanks.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrtas on your first sail!!!!!!!1:clap:clap:clap it was a good day to go fishing for everyone saturday.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i see she is still out fishing you! congrats fish on!

scot


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great Catch!!! The water looked good. Sorry you missed the wahoo, but the sail more than pays for it. I have been trying to get my wife out to get her something with a bill, but I am not sure if I would "ask" her to take a swim either. Nice to hear that you eventually found some weeds and got yourself a good meal or two...

Great Report,:bowdown:bowdown and great pictures.

Chris


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tim and Ellie I just had to take another look at your sailfish.It looked all lite up. We are headed out in the morning maybe we can catch one and get it to light up for us. Again congrates I know your were pumped up, after the release. Team Recess


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Way cool!!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice fish.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

Scott


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats and great pics. That is a good sized sail for sure. 

I don't think there is a statute of limitations on your wife going for a swim so next time you're at the dock........


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrat's to your wife on the sailfish!!! you couldn't be responsible for alittle bump... could you?(to get her in the water)

Gene's little bump for Cliff's first!!!



















:grouphug:doh


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *tunapopper (10/13/2009)*Congrats and great pics. That is a good sized sail for sure.
> 
> I don't think there is a statute of limitations on your wife going for a swim so next time you're at the dock........


 Are we seeing a pattern here. Cliff (cobekiller) caught his first billfish,Chris (tunapopper) caught his second billfish, first one back in march and Ellie (TIM G) catchher first billfish this week. Cliff takes a dive in the water, with a little push,Chris takes a dive in the water. What about Ellie ? Ellie I appeal to your sense of decently. Please do not bring a JINK's to pensacola and gulf shores! Take the swim! Take the swim! Please take the swim. It's all in good fun. Gene


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *recess (10/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tunapopper (10/13/2009)*Congrats and great pics. That is a good sized sail for sure.
> ...


There is a pattern, but the blue I caught was my first blue, not my first (or second)billfish.

My first billfish was a swordfish of 200+lbs, but I caught it on a chilly evening in march a few years ago and there was no way I was going for a swim for that. It was postponed for my first blue.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

> *PURPLE HAZE (10/13/2009)*Tim and Ellie I just had to take another look at your sailfish.It looked all lite up. We are headed out in the morning maybe we can catch one and get it to light up for us. Again congrates I know your were pumped up, after the release. Team Recess


Good luck on your trip. Hope you catch em up. We won't be able to get out for a couple weeks (headed to KY for whitetails!!!). So if there aren't any billfish caught by then, she's taking a swim for sure. We don't want to be cause for bad luck. lol.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TIM_G (10/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *PURPLE HAZE (10/13/2009)*Tim and Ellie I just had to take another look at your sailfish.It looked all lite up. We are headed out in the morning maybe we can catch one and get it to light up for us. Again congrates I know your were pumped up, after the release. Team Recess
> ...


Make sure the swim is down there and not KY....it's darn cold up here and going to get colder toward the end of the week.....atleast Ohio....great for hanging deer


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet....nice catch.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice :clap


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

VERY VERY Nice!!! Congrats on her 1st:bowdown:clap:bowdown I hope you let her clean all them dolphin...:letsdrink


----------

